# UCLan cyprus university



## rano (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,

I am going to apply to the university of central lancashire, and I am hoping to get some reviews from students already studying there. Is the education good? How about the accommodation? Everything looks great on the website but i need real information from real students!
So would you advise me to go there?

Thank you


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

rano said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to apply to the university of central lancashire, and I am hoping to get some reviews from students already studying there. Is the education good? How about the accommodation? Everything looks great on the website but i need real information from real students!
> So would you advise me to go there?
> ...


I would recommend some caution as this is a new venture which has experienced considerable teething problems, not least the fact that the campus does not have the required planning permission (as it is partially located within the UN Buffer zone which divides Cyprus and therefore required permission from the UN to build - which was refused). The university therefore bizarrely remains a cause for concern at the UN Security Council having breached the refusal and developed the site regardless. The academic ownership of the programmes is also unclear – certainly the faculty are in the main local and there does not appear to be a solid connection to the parent University – it is very much (in my view) a local, private University that is badged as a UK University. It has made a lot of advertising which hijacks the reputation and achievements of the UK branch, but much of it is also questionable – for example, UClan Cyprus claims to be the only Cypriot HEI in the QS World Rankings – it is not, or the highest ranked UK University in Cyprus – again it is not. The University of Central Lancashire itself has a middling to poor reputation and at the moment is mired in threatened UCU industrial action as it is the first UK University to plan to claim private limited company status (a move that has widely been seen in the sector as one whereby the separate parts of that company could be sold off – perhaps, for example the Cyprus campus). Many of the senior management team that helped set up the UCLAN Cyprus venture moved on to the University of East London, which also set up a Cypriot campus in Nicosia which closed within six months of opening. In my view a franchise of a UK degree at one of the more established local HEIs would be a better option.


----------

